# Database Discussions > MySQL >  SQL Queries/Mere Mortals Book Sample Database (MySql/Workbench) Help?

## RascalFace

Hello world... 

Thank you, in advance, for any and all guidance. I have been cramming/learning all things SQL for months now and recently bought the 'SQL Queries: for Mere Mortals' Version 3 book. In it, it suggests to download MySql so that the reader can import the Sample Databases into it and complete various exercises etc. I also downloaded the MySql WorkBench. I have spent hours trying to 'upload' the sample databases (from my hard drive), the book supplies from its informit link (http://www.informit.com/store/sql-qu...-9780321992475), into MySql and the WorkBench to no success.

I have a 2014 MAC 2.7 GhZ Intel Core i5/ 8g 1600 mhz. 

Bottomline, I'm just trying to do what the book says will be advantageous and a helpful aid to the book. I simply just want to be able to complete the exercises/problem sets in the book. 

I clearly sound like a newbie, and am, just trying to get a clear course of action.

Thanks a million for any tips/advice

----------

